# You won't find a more faithful bird



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

My little Chicken Legs Charlie 

Did my usual cleaning out today and he normally comes out and sits by me but he was sat on the opposite side of his cage when I opened the door so he stayed near the door waiting for me to get him out, then he got bored waiting as I was chopping fruit up so he decided to make his escape:





Till I went over and let him step up:


Then I popped him down by his cage so I could finish his fruit, and he followed me all the way:





Staying by my feet the whole time and looking up to make sure I was still there.

Then off we went with the fruit back to the cages where I sat down for him:






One happy little birdy! More like a dog than a bird bless him.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

Awww, hes got so many pinnies on his head! what kind of bird is he?


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

ParrotletsRock said:


> Awww, hes got so many pinnies on his head! what kind of bird is he?


He's a Greater Patagonian Conure. He will not let me get those pinnies though lol.


----------



## keetman (Jan 14, 2014)

he looks like a bird i used to have, a patagonian nanday conure...keetman


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

keetman said:


> he looks like a bird i used to have, a patagonian nanday conure...keetman


I have never heard of a patagonian nanday conure but I am aware of the patagonian conure and the nanday conure separately?


----------



## MandaPanda (Jan 16, 2014)

he looks like a happy fellow. Lulu got to walk around the living room last night. She liked perching on one of the chair rails by the floor. she found that spot and stayed.


----------



## keetman (Jan 14, 2014)

CaptainHowdy said:


> I have never heard of a patagonian nanday conure but I am aware of the patagonian conure and the nanday conure separately?


this was a long time ago and that is what the person that i got him from said thats what he was. didnt own him but a few months. had people complain he was to loud and land lord visited. now that i own my own my place, i wished i still had him.

CaptainHowdy, that is a beautiful bird.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's always so nice to see them increasingly open up more to us and have that bond getting more solid as time goes by. 
You really do have friend for life there.


----------



## LittleFeatheredFriends (Apr 7, 2012)

Charles is so cool!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

He is beautiful. He looks really friendly and so cute...


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

That's gorgeous. He just wants to be around you so much obviously


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*aww such a sweet guy! *


----------

